# Trigger Finger done in the office



## nettiemallett@hotmail.com (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi,

Could someone help me in knowing how to correctly code a trigger finger procedure done in the office?  CPT code would be 20655. ICD-10 would be M65.3? depending on which finger it is, right? Do I bill for an E/M as well for that DOS? Is there a separate code to bill for equipment or facility fee?

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## spike@bcbsm.com (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello from the Grand Rapids AAPC Chapter. We are reviewing the forums tonight and looked at your question. Our response is that the procedure code should be 26055 and add the additional two digits to the M65.3XX dx to identify which finger is being operated on.

In regards to the E&M code, unless the medical documentation meets the guidelines for a modifier 25, then you would not bill the E&M code in addition to the surgical service. 

There is not a separate code to bill for equipment or facility fees for place of service 11.

We hope this helps!


----------



## nettiemallett@hotmail.com (Feb 17, 2017)

*Trigger Finger procedure done in the office*

Thank you so much for your help.  

Nettie


----------



## thejenjen03 (Mar 28, 2017)

*Additonal Question*

I have a situation where the patient was seen in the office for carpel tunnel in September, the patient then came back to the office in December for thumb pain. After a short eval, the doctor decided to perform a trigger point injection on the thumb. The doctor is insisting on billing a 99214-25 along with the 20550 injection procedure. Is this correct coding, or should the office visit be considered as included in the procedure?

Diagnosis: M65.312

Simple ROS, and exam only of the left thumb.

Thanks in advance!


----------

